# new titles in house



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

This week our girl 'Swindle' took a Best of breed in one show and a Best of winners in another at the Grey Bruce Kennel Club show in Owen Sound , to complete her CKC championship.Last month her mom ' ice ' completed her rally advanced to make her CH appleridges Ice Princess cgc cgn rn ra ovc he. Also our girl Freya received her cgn at 9 months. Below is Swindles' championship picture


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Beautiful photo


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats!
I like her. Is she American lines? 
I hate how so many I see have their hocks on the ground and have very weak pasterns. She's just about perfect, IMO.


----------



## JimX (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow, stunning girl


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Big congratulations!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words and maggie for expanding the picture. Swindle does come from american/ canadian showlines.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

YAY! :congratulations:


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------

